# 2018 Adidas Acerra Adv sizing question



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

The season is about to kickoff down under and I've managed to find a pair of Adidas Acerra Adv's online and get them shipped over here. I did my research, and had a look around and it looks like people have recommended to size down with this boot, so I got a US size 9.0, where I normally ride a US size 9.5 with a bigger foot that's around 275mm with width of around 104mm (currently using 32 binary boa's if that matters). I do what I always do after buying something exciting and kept reading about it, and come across some posts saying they fit true to size, so now I'm worried I ordered the wrong size!

With that said, should I have gone with the Acerra's in a size 9.5 instead of the 9.0? It hasn't arrived, so I'm wondering if I should order the 9.5's from another overseas store and try them both. The problem with doing that is it takes AGES to get here, and the returns period for the 9.0's will probably elapse before the 9.5's arrive.

Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

They run large and have larger toe boxes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

If they fit they fit, if they don't they don't. No matter what you're rolling the dice with buying boots online and no amount of obsessive second-guessing or online reassurance is going to change that.

That said, my experience with Tacticals and that of my friend with Sambas is that Adidas fits about a half size big. YMMV.


----------

